# my dog is allergic to Chicken?



## Johnny2x4 (Apr 29, 2010)

First off, I've been feeding my dog raw food for about a month now. 

my dog has always had a skin disease. I brought my dog to the vet, they gave me medicine, and also send it could be he is allergic to the protein in common meats ex.: Chicken, Beef, Lamb.

so they suggested buying a dog food that will cost me somewhere around $80 a month (dont plan on doing that)

Point is, i still want to feed my dog raw, but what other meats can i give him so he will still get the same nutrients.

any ideas.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnny2x4 said:


> First off, I've been feeding my dog raw food for about a month now.
> 
> my dog has always had a skin disease. I brought my dog to the vet, they gave me medicine, and also send it could be he is allergic to the protein in common meats ex.: Chicken, Beef, Lamb.
> 
> ...



From the information given here, it's impossible to know for sure that he's allergic to chicken, which is very unlikely.

What kind of symptoms were present before the switch to raw, and how did they change on raw? What kind of raw diet are you feeding? 


If it truely is a chicken allergy, I would recommend replacing the chicken portion of his diet with turkey. Otherwise, feeding a variety of parts from a variety of animal sources is just fine. If I had a poultry issue, I'd probably make pork the base of my dog's diet, for affordability sake.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Johnny2x4 said:


> First off, I've been feeding my dog raw food for about a month now.
> 
> my dog has always had a skin disease. I brought my dog to the vet, they gave me medicine, and also send it could be he is allergic to the protein in common meats ex.: Chicken, Beef, Lamb.
> 
> ...


what are you feeding him now?

my malia never did well on chicken in kibble....but does fine with chicken if i cook it and it's raw. go figure.


----------



## Johnny2x4 (Apr 29, 2010)

His Skin around his belly in black and irritated, he itches and bites it a lot, cause hair loss. his one ear was infected, possibly a yeast infection, it was inflamed so bad you couldnt see in it. he would rub and scratch his ear until it bled, thats why we brought him to the vet.

so far there hasn't been any change except less shedding and more energy, i was feeding him chicken in the morning and either turkey or chicken at night, but just in case he is allergic im starting to give him more turkey and fish


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what were you feeding him before you fed him raw? a month is not a terribly long time.

how old is he?

how long has his belly looked like that? 

does it come and go?

or did it start when you started feeding raw?


----------



## Johnny2x4 (Apr 29, 2010)

what were you feeding him before you fed him raw?

a: Pedigree

how old is he?

a: 6 years old

how long has his belly looked like that?

a: i think hes had it his whole life just about

does it come and go?

a: he had it back in 2006 and we treated it with medicine, it just started coming back around late summer 2009


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

but, wait, there's more LOL

might take a while for the pedigree to get out of his system....

how much fish are you feeding him? and what kind?

if he's been like that all of his life or as long as you can remember.....why do you suppose it's a chicken allergy....

and if you do...that's an easy one to test for..

on the other hand, if you start feeding him turkey and fish and the condition goes away, then i guess you have an answer....

what medicine was he on? could it be a contact dermatitis? or a seasonal thing?


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Well first, congrats on moving away from Pedigree. Terrible, terrible stuff.

It's highly unlikely that your dog is allergic to the raw versions of any meats. Cooked? Maybe. But raw, doubtful.

You say you are feeding raw but what exactly does that mean? Exclusively raw? Raw meat, bones, and organs only? Or raw veggies too? What version of the raw diet are you feeding, there are several. Are you also feeding other things, even for treats? You have to be specific when searching for the source of an allergy.


----------



## Johnny2x4 (Apr 29, 2010)

how much fish are you feeding him? and what kind?

a: about .3 of a pound and an egg, salmon, and i feed him turkey in the morning

if he's been like that all of his life or as long as you can remember.....why do you suppose it's a chicken allergy....

a: vet said he might be allergic to the protein in chicken, beef, or lamb


what medicine was he on? could it be a contact dermatitis? or a seasonal thing?

a: right now he is own a steroid and antibiotic, and just ear cleanser and ointment


----------



## Johnny2x4 (Apr 29, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Well first, congrats on moving away from Pedigree. Terrible, terrible stuff.
> 
> It's highly unlikely that your dog is allergic to the raw versions of any meats. Cooked? Maybe. But raw, doubtful.
> 
> You say you are feeding raw but what exactly does that mean? Exclusively raw? Raw meat, bones, and organs only? Or raw veggies too? What version of the raw diet are you feeding, there are several. Are you also feeding other things, even for treats? You have to be specific when searching for the source of an allergy.


i feed him mostly raw, some times i give him a carrot not not often, i give him treats that i buy at the store, but i usually dont give him treats when i reward him, i usually wrestle around with him


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny2x4 said:


> a: right now he is own a steroid and antibiotic, and just ear cleanser and ointment


Anytime I see a vet put an animal on both steroid and antibiotic, I think the vet has no clue what is wrong and is shooting it with a shotgun hoping to cure whatever unknown thing is bothering him. 

Also I doubt seriously that your dog is allergic to any meat. That would be kinda like a cow being allergic to grass. I think what you are doing is the correct thing for the dog. I would continue what you are doing. Continue the steroid and anitbiotic and hopefully it will get rid of whatever kind of irritation your dog has and feeding a raw diet will keep it from coming back. I think I would hold off on any plant material such as carrots for a while until this thing has cleared up. Even as treats. Stay strickly with meat, bones, and organs until he is well.


----------



## Johnny2x4 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would cut out all but raw meats, bones and organs. No treats, no carrots, no etc. Not forever of course but only until this whole thing clears up. The least amount of things that goes into your dog's system the better. It will take time for the irritation to go away, I think one member here had dogs that lost all their hair they were so irritated from kibble. It took like 6 months for them to get back to looking more normal from being on raw. 

You could try feeding a different protein as the base of the diet, like fish or turkey.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I would cut out all but raw meats, bones and organs. No treats, no carrots, no etc. Not forever of course but only until this whole thing clears up. The least amount of things that goes into your dog's system the better. It will take time for the irritation to go away, I think one member here had dogs that lost all their hair they were so irritated from kibble. It took like 6 months for them to get back to looking more normal from being on raw.


that's what we are doing with malia and bubba...other than an alaskan salmon oil cap, which they got way before we ever switched....

johnny 2x4 - the more variety you give at this point, the less chance of figuring out the real culprit. i have found that vets, like human docs, give way too much medicine too early in the game....it's partly that reason that my dogs intestinal systems are so screwed up....and why we have to go so slowly.....with our transition which is about three weeks old...

go very slowly...but see if you can get your dog off the steroids, which, by the way, thins hair...how long has your dog been on steroids...

and antibiotics...i can't even begin to tell you what that does to a dog's intestines...humans, too, for that matter....

the only thing i would recommend at this point is keep the diet as simple as possible with as few protein sources as you can plus probiotics...which will aid in restoring the intestinal flora that the steroids and antibiotics are destroying....maybe some digestive enzymes...but that's it.


----------



## Johnny2x4 (Apr 29, 2010)

he took the same medicine in 2006 for about a month, and just started giving it to him again wednesday


----------

